# USC vs UT Austin?



## Jmo (Apr 18, 2008)

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2008)

We're talking two vastly different schools here...what are you asking?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 19, 2008)

Is this just conversation, or have you been admitted to both schools and find yourself stuck between the two?


----------



## Jmo (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes I have been admitted to both, I am going to go to USC unless someone swayed me to UT.


----------



## Blake Rustmann (Apr 29, 2008)

Well UT's campus is located close to downtown Austin.  The city is incredible, one visit and I guarantee you will love it. It is the live music capital of the world.  Also, you can walk around campus and the city close to campus at night and feel totally safe.  USC's campus is in Watts in L.A.  Try walking around that part of the city at night without getting mugged...  Also, any film you produce while in their film program will belong to USC, where as at UT-Austin, you make it, you own it.  

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Josh (Apr 29, 2008)

UT is a lot less pretentious than USC. That counts for a lot in my book.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 29, 2008)

I did my undergrad at UT in film and can speak about the program. Are we talking MFA programs or undergrad? I did enjoy my experience there and Austin is an incredible place to go to school.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 29, 2008)

Whoa now. Let's keep this discussion about the positive aspects of each school (we don't need another rolling-rant thread sparked by the misinterpretation of a remark). USC is an excellent school, easily in the top tier of film schools (I'll leave a "which is best" argument for another time). Yes, the area isn't the nicest, though you'd never know it on campus. You certainly wont get mugged just walking around at night - it's like any campus in any major urban area: you simply have to be smart. And, while I'm sure Austin is an amazing city, you simply can't discount Los Angeles: the city is the entertainment capital of the world, and the variety of cultural opportunities is astounding.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 29, 2008)

Also, about the film ownership issue...I realize it's a touchy subject, as we artists like to own our art. I personally would love to see SC change their policy (and I think they're moving towards changing it because of the pressure put on by other programs that don't have a similar policy). But, practically, it doesn't really matter - you're not going to be selling any film you make at SC (or any short film, for that matter). The films are for your reel and to demonstrate to prospective employers your capabilities. If you want to enter films into festivals, you can - indeed, SC will help you do it. Yes, you technically don't own the film, but you retain the intellectual rights, which, for short films made in instructional programs, is all that really matters.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a smaller program at UT, which has plus and minus...I wrote about USC vs. FSU yesterday, and I can't do it again right now.

BUT...

USC is nowhere near Watts.  It's about fifteen miles northwest of Watts, actually.  Let's give fact-based opinions here, in order to assist the people that ask for our help.

I'm from a small town in Ohio, and I have no fear on campus.  It's quite gentrified from campus to Adams Boulevard...though sure, there are rough spots...but that's anywhere, pretty much, except for small towns in Ohio.


As for the copyright issue, I thought it would bug me, but it doesn't.  They work really hard here to promote you, with a dozen people working in a department solely devoted to festivals and industry relations, and they don't own the ideas.

You could go to UTA, and own your films, but will it matter if nobody sees them?  I don't know how well they promote their students.

EIther school could serve you well, and either school could make you miserable.  When it comes down to it, it's the best fit for you.  In my case, it was USC, but in yours, it might be UTA.

Either way, I wish you the best of luck, and hope you'll share your difficult decision with us!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 29, 2008)

Seriously, Jayimess, I think the forum needs to give you an official title.

I'm not even joking anymore.


----------

